

Real time Betting engine? Need help on getting pub/sub / Comet  - hashpipe
http://www.thematchfixer.com
I'm building a general betting engine, starting with the cricket world cup 2011. I'm using redis / sinatra / thin and nginx. Everything seems to be working fine till now. The issue that I'm facing is implementing a pub/sub using redis for real-time betting updates. Any how-to or pointers in the right direction will be of great help...anybody ??
======
hashpipe
Hi all, my current technology stack consists of thin / nginx / redis /
sinatra, and since I'm trying to build a real-time betting engine, I need to
figure out a way to have Comet and pub/sub implemented using this technology
stack. My friends have recommended me to use Erlang or nods.js, but because of
the learning curve, I would like to go ahead with the implementation using
this current technology stack.

Any pointers in this direction would be highly appreciated..

Thanks, Sanjay

